# Digui, sabuzte, mateixa



## Katecos

Hello,

can anyone help with this? Its from a castellano text written by a catelan:
digui? (digame???)
Sabuzte?
Jo mateixa
Thanks


----------



## diegodbs

Katecos said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> can anyone help with this? Its from a castellano text written by a catelan:
> digui? (digame???)
> Sabuzte?
> Jo mateixa
> Thanks


 
¿diga?/¿dígame?
¿sabe usted?
Yo misma.


----------



## Katecos

gracias diego


----------



## ampurdan

Actually, I don't think "sabuzte" is a Catalan word, but a contraction of the Spanish expression that Diegodbs has provided: "sabe usted". I guess a Andalusian pronounciation accounts for the "z".


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't think "sabuzte" is a Catalan word, but a contraction of the Spanish expression that Diegodbs has provided: "sabe usted". I guess a Andalusian pronounciation accounts for the "z".


 
Hola Ampurdán, ¿no podría también venir del "sap vosté"? Perdón por el acento, no sé si está bien así o es "vostè"


----------



## ampurdan

És muy improbable. Sobretodo porque "s" antes de "t" nunca hace el sonido de la "z" catalana, sino siempre "s". La "p" es difícil que cambie al sonido suave de la "b" intervocálica. Es más probable la contracción "sabe usted -> sabuzté" que "sap vostè" -> "sabuztè". Hay que tener en cuenta que, al fin y al cabo, el texto està en castellano.

Ahora que lo pienso, los andaluces no convierten la s a z, sino que la aspiran "sabu'té"... Quizá el que escribió estaba imitanto a algún papizote...


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> És muy improbable. Sobretodo porque "s" antes de "t" nunca hace el sonido de la "z" catalana, sino siempre "s". La "p" es difícil que cambie al sonido suave de la "b" intervocálica. Es más probable la contracción "sabe usted -> sabuzté" que "sap vostè" -> "sabuztè". Hay que tener en cuenta que, al fin y al cabo, el texto està en castellano.
> 
> Ahora que lo pienso, los andaluces no convierten la s a z, sino que la aspiran "sabu'té"... Quizá el que escribió estaba imitanto a algún papizote...


 
Ampurdán, ¿que es papizote? No lo he oído en mi vida.


----------



## ampurdan

Pues Diego, gracias a ti, acabo de descubrir algo que no sabía. Me he pasado toda mi vida pensando que "papizote" era una palabra castellana. Yo lo utilizaba para aquellas personas que cecean mucho. No está en el DRAE, sí está "zopas". Lo busqué en un diccionario de catalán y encontré "papissot": una persona que pronuncia tanto la "s" como la "z" interdentales, esto es, como la "z" castellana. 

Es extraño.

EDIT- He oído muchas veces "papizote", creo que alguna "papissot", pero pensaba que era un castellanismo.


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Pues Diego, gracias a ti, acabo de descubrir algo que no sabía. Me he pasado toda mi vida pensando que "papizote" era una palabra castellana. Yo lo utilizaba para aquellas personas que cecean mucho. No está en el DRAE, sí está "zopas". Lo busqué en un diccionario de catalán y encontré "papissot": una persona que pronuncia tanto la "s" como la "z" interdentales, esto es, como la "z" castellana.
> 
> Es extraño.
> 
> EDIT- He oído muchas veces "papizote", creo que alguna "papissot", pero pensaba que era un castellanismo.


 
Ay, quién te iba a decir a ti que un madrileño iba a enseñarte algo de tu lengua. Seeing is believing.
Fins aviat.


----------



## Anna Più

Hi Katekos,


> digui? (digame???)
> Sabuzte?
> Jo mateixa


Can you give us more context? this can help us.
The translation "digame? sabe usted? yo misma" hasn't sense at all...

A+


----------



## ampurdan

AAAAAAAhhhhh! Ahora lo entiendo. Yo pensaba que las palabras no tenían conexión entre sí, que aparecían en distintos momentos del texto. Anna Più ha sido la que me ha hecho pensar que la pieza quizá sea un diálogo.

Sabuzte debe ser un nombre de chica (no precisamente catalán), es la única possibilidad que se me ocurre.

-Diga?
-Sabuzte? (meaning: Sabuzte? is it you?)
-Yo misma.


----------



## Anna Più

ampurdan said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAhhhhh! Ahora lo entiendo. Yo pensaba que las palabras no tenían conexión entre sí, que aparecían en distintos momentos del texto. Anna Più ha sido la que me ha hecho pensar que la pieza quizá sea un diálogo.
> 
> Sabuzte debe ser un nombre de chica (no precisamente catalán), es la única possibilidad que se me ocurre.
> 
> -Diga?
> -Sabuzte? (meaning: Sabuzte? is it you?)
> -Yo misma.


 
AAAAAHHHH!
Pues así, para mi, también tiene sentido! (tot i que aquest nom em sona raríssim...).
A+


----------

